# Help with Lockscreen



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am wanting to change the lockscreen slider images. I have done this before with zip themer. I can't seem to get it working now. Also is there a thread with files to change the images? Some themes have them seperate. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am running shift AO5P.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general section.


----------

